# My V-Day Look...



## mrs. bebee917 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Happy <3 Day all...

Here's my Vday look... hope you all N*joY!





Here's the Goods:





Step One:  Moisturize & Prime: entire face... I just used my fingers for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Laura Mercier Oil Free Foundation Primer & L.M. Tinted Moisturizer in Sand)





**Step Two:  Buff Foundation: using the B.E. Large Kabuki brush buff away.. I start with my forehead & work my way down to my neck... I buff A LOT!
(BareMinerals in Tan)





**Step Three:  Conceal: using the B.E.Max Coverage Concealer brush conceal all the lil' imperfections... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(BareMinerals in Tan & B.M. Honey Bisque)





**Step Four:  Contour: using the B.E. Flawless Face brush take some B.M. Warmth & put some right under your cheek bones, across your forehead, & on the sides of your nose...
**(BareMinerals Warmth)

**Step Five: Blush & Hi-Lite: using the same brush as Step 4, apply blush to the apples of your cheeks... then apply a little hi-lite to your high cheek bone  taking it up near the side of your eyes using the B.E. Feather Light brush 
**(the Balm blush in Hot Mama & MAC M.S.F. in Glissade)

**Step Six: Finish & Set: take a lil' B.M. True using the B.E. Feather Light brush & brush all over face for a lil' extra sparkle
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... then using the Flawless Face brush take some L.M. translucent powder to set the face
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
**(B.M. All Over Face Color in True & L.M. Loose Setting Powder in Translucent)

**Step Seven: **Prime the Eye: using the applicator **to apply & your finger to smooth the entire eye...
**(Urban Decay Primer Potion)





**Step Eight:  Prime the Eye 2: apply Shadestick all over the entire eye all the way up to the brow bone... use your finger to smooth...
**(MAC Shadestick in Shimmersand)





**Step Nine:  Prime the Eye 3: apply Shadestick to the corner V of the eye & use your finger to smooth...
**(MAC Shadestick in Fuschia... not positive if that's the name anymore... it sudged off sorry.. but that's the color
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)




*
*Step Ten:  Color - inner lid: pack on Lily White pig. on the inner corner of your eye with 242 brush...
**(MAC Pigment  in Lily White)









**Step Eleven:  Color - crease: using the 224 brush sweep red eyeshadow from the bottom corners of your eye to mid crease...
**(MAC Mineralize Eyeshadow in Mi' Lady - red shadow ONLY)





**Step Twelve:  Color - deepen crease: using the 224 brush blend a lil' purplish eyeshadow from outer to the inner crease...
**(MAC Eyeshadow in Star Violet)





**Step Thirteen:  Color - V: using the 219 brush add depth with a dark  burgandy eyeshadow to the V...
**(MAC Eyeshadow in Beauty Marked)





**Step Fourteen:  Color - Lid: using the 242 brush pack light pink eyeshadow onto the lid...
**(MAC Eyeshadow in Circularity)





**Step Fifteen:  Color - Hi-Lite Browbone: using Bourjois eyeshadow brush dab silvery gold eyeshadow onto your browbone...
**(UD Eyeshadow in Midnight Cowboy Rides Again)









**Step Sixteen:  Blend, Blend, Blend!: using 224 brush blend the heck outta  your eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
**









**Step Seventeen:  Do Brows: u**sing the 266 brush shape & define your brows...
**(MAC Brow Shader in Ivoire/Walnut - walnut ONLY)





**Step Eighteen:  Line the Eye: u**sing the Bourjois angle brush line your top & bottom lashlines... add a lil' wing to the top for a touch of drama...
**(MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack)





**Step Nineteen:  Add Drama to Lower Line: by u**sing the Bourjois angle brush line the bottom lashlines with a splash of 3 eyeshadows gradiently - Lily White pig. for inner, Mi' Lady for mid, & Beauty Marked for outer...
*_*





*_*Step Twenty: Flirt your Lashes: curl your lashes with Shu Uemura eyelash curler...





**Step Twenty One: Flirt your Lashes 2: apply 2-3 coats of black mascara... I <3 MASCARA!!!
**(L' Oreal Voluminous Mascara in Carbon Black)





**Step Twenty Two: Flirt your Lashes some more!: curl your lashes More More More!!!
*_*





*_*Step Twenty Three: Make Kissable Lips!: apply primer & line your luscious lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



**(MAC Prep & Prim Lip & Prestige in Satin Bronze)





**Step Twenty Four: Make Kissable Lips 2!: apply your fave reddish lipstick...
**(MAC Lipstick in Viva Glam VI)





**Step Twenty Five: Make Kissable Lips 3!: add some shine with a lil' pinkish gloss... this one has a hint of sparkle in it!!
**(Bourjois Effect 3D gloss in #33)









**TADA.... Your look is NOW complete!!!
Now strut your stuff & enjoy your V-day!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























take pic with the babies....









me & my love...





THANKS so Much for stopping by... till next tut...





*​


----------



## ppalada (Feb 4, 2008)

very nice. i love the outcome, need to try this out. Thanks!! oh your "babies" are cute!


----------



## mrs. bebee917 (Feb 4, 2008)

thanks so much!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 4, 2008)

Pretty look!


----------



## silgava (Feb 4, 2008)

great blending!


----------



## macmama22 (Feb 4, 2008)

Very Pretty!


----------



## nikki (Feb 4, 2008)

That's really pretty!  Thanks for the tut!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 4, 2008)

aww. thats so cute. i like the border too.


----------



## Jesi (Feb 5, 2008)

very nice! i'm loving the pinks for vday.


----------



## The_N (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks for taking your time to do this. i love the e/s combo. everything looks great! you are absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Penn (Feb 5, 2008)

Great tutorial, I love the colours


----------



## VioletB (Feb 6, 2008)

Super pretty!!  
Thanks for the tutorial.. it was very clear and easy to follow!!


----------



## himynameisklowy (Feb 6, 2008)

eeey! valentine's day is my favorite holiday! and this look is absolutely fitting! looks so good!


----------



## bisbi (Feb 8, 2008)

Very pretty


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 8, 2008)

This is a very pretty look!!  You look gorgeous!!


----------



## guriya (Feb 12, 2008)

ur eyz r lookn so beautifull...


----------



## guriya (Feb 12, 2008)

ur eyz r lookn so beautifull...


----------

